# Dog coats



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Some of you may have seen the variety of coats I have purchased recenty..

Here are some links to my latest purchases...

The first one was only £12.99 - it's fantastic quality and as good as the one I paid nearly £60.00 for

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dog_clothing/dog_coats/rain_coats/248453

The second one was £13.99 - again very thick and well made...and less than half the price of an Equafleece.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dog_clothing/dog_coats/winter_coats/248445

I am delighted with both so wanted to share..


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Colin ... I am sure lots of new owners will be needed coats for their cockapoos now the weather is so yukky


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Also wanted to say, they look/fit better on my dogs than they do on the adverts!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Colin, you must have such a good idea what makes the perfect coat now that I really think you should have a go at designing one! could be a whole new career for you! or maybe you could just be a tester for new coats on the market (actually I bet all of us would like our dogs to get that job!). Thanks for the recommendations anyway.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for this Colin.....

I especially like the second one...and as you say, great prices 

xxx


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I recently bought the first of those two & can also vouch for quality & cost. The fit is not so great as I had a lot of trouble trying to measure gisgo (he decided that "eat the tape measure" was the best game ever). So I have ended up with one on the large side and will be getting out my needle and thread to adjust it a bit. Having said that, I really wanted one to cover his whole leg and that is what this does - so I don't mind adjusting the body a bit.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Colin, these look great and as you say a lot cheaper!  I was going to hold on until Roo grew a bit bigger before buying her Equafleece because they are not cheap and but think I will get one of these now instead as can buy one now and then get another when she's fully grown. These will be excellent for when we are on the beach in a few weeks time. 

Which one though? Coin, which one do you think will be best for the wet and windy beach?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Thanks Colin, these look great and as you say a lot cheaper!  I was going to hold on until Roo grew a bit bigger before buying her Equafleece because they are not cheap and but think I will get one of these now instead as can but one now and then get another when she's fully grown. These will be excellent for when we are on the beach in a few weeks time.
> 
> Which one though? Coin, which one do you think will be best for the wet and windy beach?


I would actually choose the top one....it's has a weatherproof outer and a thin fleece inner.....

The other on is a REALLY thick fleece which I think would be better when it gets a bit colder.

I got the the size 35 cm for Betty and it's pretty much a perfect fit..as long as she doesn't put on any weight....

The fleece was also a 35 cm but is actually a bit bigger so perfect for Ted!

The only downside there is no choice of colour...so no pretty options for Roo!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

cheers Colin. Trying to measure Roo as we speak but the minx won't stand still!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

There is quite a lot of built in adjustability with draw strings etc so I would suggest going next size up if you are in doubt. I bought some dried cows ears also to get me over the free postage amount & they are brilliant too.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Colin, do they have there own dresser yet?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Colin , I keep looking but always good when they" re endorsed. Didn't want to spend a lot as the last one I bought Wilf I had to literally drag him out of the house when he had it on , it obviously wasn't his colour and did nothing for us street cred xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol how many coats do Betty & Ted have now 

Millie has 3, no make that 4  Although one is a size smaller than she should have, but good for an emergency when I can't find the other 3


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady has one with flowers on it...She hates it. I can't get her to wear a coat. maybe one with legs would be better for the really cold weather.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Lady has one with flowers on it...She hates it. I can't get her to wear a coat. maybe one with legs would be better for the really cold weather.


For when that bl**dy snow comes


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I love the coats and would buy them for mine but they never get cold even in the snow! I have never even seen them shiver.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Colin, do they have there own dresser yet?


Colin will have to do some more building for Betty's own walk in dressing room! :laugh:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Colin will have to do some more building for Betty's own walk in dressing room! :laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Colin will have to do some more building for Betty's own walk in dressing room! :laugh:


hahha yes!!! with her own pedestal to stand on and tri fold mirror and everything!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We now have coat envy to go along with our tail envy. They wont ship tp the US


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't know I come on here to share a bargain and all you lot do is take the pxxs... It's a very good job I know and love you all


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

*...and a picture to prove it..*


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aaaahhh ....there are no words 

Think you should send the company these pics.... Would sure help sales 

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Too cute!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

You really do have two little model dogs, they love to pose and look soooo gorgeous. Are either of these better than Equafleece, are the legs longer, is the polar fleece one much thicker? Does the waterproof one have any flexibility?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

caradunne said:


> You really do have two little model dogs, they love to pose and look soooo gorgeous. Are either of these better than Equafleece, are the legs longer, is the polar fleece one much thicker? Does the waterproof one have any flexibility?


The polar fleece is much thicker than the Equflaeece and is really nicely made...Ted has exceptionally long legs so think they might be slightly longer than the Equafleece - but not much in it. Not sure hoe waterproof it is yet.
The one Betty is wearing has a soft cuff around the legs and does not seem too
stiff or russle too much when she moves ( unlike the Hurrta ones)..

On first impressions taking in to account the cost I don't think I will bother with any more Equafleeces.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Colin, think the coats looks fab on B & T. So wish they did a nicer colour than Olive though  Will still order one as it would rude not to for that price.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Colin, think the coats looks fab on B & T. So wish they did a nicer colour than Olive though  Will still order one as it would rude not to for that price.


Yes, that's the only down side....no choice of colour on either....still you cant have it all!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

They are very good at posing bless them!!! They look like they are off to an athletics meet now!! Very cute!

X


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

My two don't get cold in fact the opposite with Libby, but I think these would be really good after a walk on the common when they have rolled in the cow pats to save the boot of the car and to make it easier getting them upstairs into the bath. I wouldn't be allowed to use them any other time hubby and daughters would object too much.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

What's the best coat to get for a puppy? I'm not after one with full legs just to cover his body. It will be end of November once I can put him down but he's going out in my arms and a front pat carrier for some sights.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Now we've had more 'weather" Colin, which coat do you prefer ????


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I still swear by our Hurrta coat- need to get one for Bracken soon but waiting for a sale! A longer leg would be perfect but I think that comes with larger length on the back so I may buy a slightly bigger one for Bracken to try and get the longer leg length. You can also buy gaiters seperately which I was looking into to add to Willow's coat to give the longer leg length but again, waiting for a sale! Worked pretty well in the snow (except the face and legs...)...

Sorry pics not fab but you get the idea!!


----------

